# An Corsair H115i Silent Wings 2 anbringen



## ozhan (19. März 2017)

Hi
Ich ha den Wakü von Corsair, den H115i und wollte nun da die 140mm Silent Wings 2 von BeQuiet anbringen. Aber irgendwie passt das nicht mit den Befestigungsmaterial von den Wings.
Hier mal Bilder. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sind die Schrauben oder Pins die bei den Wings dabei waren und noch 4 kleine Schrauben 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das sind die Schrauben die beim Kühler dabei waren



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist es den überhaupt möglich die Wings von BeQuiet ab den Kühler dran zu machen? Sind meine alten die ich im Gehäuse hatte.


----------



## Combi (19. März 2017)

du musst die schrauben nehmen die beim radi dabei waren.
die gummi-entkopplerpins sind für die dicken schraubenlöcher,mit denen man die lüfter im gehäuse befestigt.
die schrauben dürfen aber nicht zu lang sein,also nicht die schrauben in den radikreislauf reinschrauben.


----------



## ozhan (19. März 2017)

Genau das hab ich auch gedacht. Aber die Schrauben haben zu dicke Durchmesser und passen nicht durch das Gummi


----------



## Chimera (19. März 2017)

Die SW2 kannst du nur mit würgen an nen Radi bringen, für Radiatoren sind eigentlich die SW3 gedacht, die haben spezielle Befestigungsecken für ne Radiatorbefestigung. Eine Möglichkeit ist, dass du die Schrauben durch die Gumminippel (wo normal die Stifte durchgehen) durchdrückst. Muss man aber mit gesundem Mass von Gewalt und Gefühl machen. Mit den Plastikecken geht es nicht, da diese zu kurz sind. Du kannst natürlich im Baumarkt passende kürzere Schrauben besorgen, jedoch sitzen die SW2 an Radiatoren mit den Plastikecken eh nicht ganz so stabil (hatte ich an meiner Silent Loop dran, bevor ich auf die Silent Wings 3 wechselte) und man muss sie auch noch händisch ganz durchbohren, sonst kommt man nicht an die Schraube ran.
Hat hier im Forum irgendwo übrigens Bilder davon, wie man die Schrauben durch die Gummidinger hindurchwürgen kann: [Review] be quiet! SILENT WINGS SW2 - Pechschwarz für Überhitzung?. Bedenke aber auch, dass die SW2 halt dank der tollen Rahmenform eh bissel suboptimal für Radiatoren sind. Was bei den SW2 ein Manko war, hat BQ bei den SW3 verbessert (die trichterförmige Rahmenform, die einfachere Befestigung an Radiatoren, die höhere Maximaldrehzahl).
Du kannst sie sonst übrigens auch einfach mit Kabelbinder anbringen. Sieht nicht ganz so hübsch aus und ist bissel fummelig, doch machbar ist es 

Edit: Hier noch ein Bild von jemandem, der SW an nen Radi gepappt hat: Temperaturen und Lautstarke -  Raijintek Triton im Test: Nachfullbare AIO-Wasserkuhlung fur unter 75 Euro. Erfordert halt bissel Geschick und man muss auch aufpassen, dass man den Radiator nicht beschädigt. Wenn du es einfacher willst: einfach auf die Silent Wings 3 wechseln  Deren Befestigungssystem find ich um einiges besser als jenes von den SW 2.


----------



## ozhan (19. März 2017)

Ich danke dir für die Antwort. Dann werde ich erst mal die mitgelieferten Wings nehmen und die sw3 bestellen und die sw2 dann am Gehäuse Boden dran machen


----------



## Chimera (19. März 2017)

Persönlich(!) find ich die SW3 um Welten besser. Sicher, das Laufverhalten ist anfangs bissel gewöhnungsbedürftig, da es eben leicht anders klingt als bei den SW2 oder den Shadow Wings, doch rein von der Leistung her, da find ich die um einiges besser. Vorallem entschied ich mich bewusst für die High Speed PWM Varianten, einfach um im Fall der Fälle nach oben hin noch Luft zu haben. Immo laufen sie zwar selbst beim gamen nur mit max. 800-900 U/min, doch wer weiss, wie es im Sommer aussieht


----------

